# Primer on Canadian Mortgage Market - TD Economics



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.td.com/economics/special/el0610_cdn_mort_market.pdf

TD Economics has published a primer on the Canadian mortgage market. Good info on how CMHC works, securitization of mortgages in Canada, mortgage insurance, etc.

Overall, the author paints a picture of a safe, secure Canadian mortgage market with little chance of a US-style meltdown.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ben: 

Thank you ... a most useful report.


----------

